# Wing Chun Do



## Toasty (May 29, 2002)

Any information and/or thoughts on this style?

thanks in advance
Rob


----------



## arnisador (May 29, 2002)

I'm not familiar with it--do you have a link to a web page describing it?


----------



## Toasty (May 29, 2002)

try www.wingchundo.com (sorry, i dont know how to attach the actual link).
It is a style founded by James DeMile from what he learned from Bruce Lee in the early 60's. Seems to be a "simplified" form of Wing Chun and/or Jun Fan, I'm guessing that is must be similar to what Jesse Glover calls "Non-classical Wing Chun".

see ya
Rob


----------



## meltdown51 (May 31, 2002)

they are both based on what bruce lee taught these men but they are not the same as both of them emphasize the original teachings of bruce to each man. there will be similarities but there will also be differences. you may want to ask these questions at this website

www.HardcoreJKD.com


Joe


----------



## dmax (Jul 6, 2002)

I personally took Wing Chun Do for a couple of years.  Before that I had taken TKD, Karate, Judo, and various other "generic" martial arts.  Wing Chun Do was far superior to anything I had ever learned before.  Here is the story as I was told:

Brue Lee learned Wing Chun from Yipman over about 3 years, not long enough to become an expert according to Wing Chun praticoners.  He then came to America and became friends with James DeMile, who I believe was a boxer.  Over the years both of them broke down every move and changed it or left it alone depending on how well they thought it worked.  This is where Wing Chun Do comes from.  All teachers are directly traceable to James DeMile and Bruce Lee.

I've never practiced traditional Wing Chun, but from any book on it that I have looked at it seems very similar.  Wing Chun Do's major difference is probably in training methods and fighting theory given to students.  I can highly recommend it for getting into shape and for self defense, you won't have a question if what you are learning is effective you will know it is.

My question about it is how come there is Wing Chun Do and JKD both from Bruce Lee and why are they so different?

If you have any specific questions I can try to answer.  The main web page is at:
http://www.wingchundo.com
You can probably ask specific questions there.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dmax _
> 
> *I've never practiced traditional Wing Chun, but from any book on it that I have looked at it seems very similar.  Wing Chun Do's major difference is probably in training methods and fighting theory given to students.  *



Can you expand on this?


----------



## dmax (Jul 8, 2002)

We did drills with throwing basket balls and medicine balls around while kicking soccer balls at the same time.  It was more of a "game" then martial arts.  Not what I would call traditional MA training, but it helped most people gain better coordination.  There were also eye exercises to try and improve perpherial vision.  There was a LOT of conditioning, especially the abs.  It just seemed that a variety of non-traditional training methods were devised to help the students in overall coordination, speed, and endurance.

Most people that joined the class had poor coordination, and it was impossible to advance to high levels without improving that.  There was significant difference between a beginner and a yellow sash (2nd earned rank) and I think most of it had to do with what I would consider the "unusual" training methods.  While taking WCD I was in the best shape of my life.

As for the theory, I can't guess what is in classical Wing Chun so I can't give differences.  The only thing I know for sure is that punches are done slightly different to make it difficult for an opponent to trap both arms and allow them to be delivered quicker.


----------



## Ninway J (Mar 18, 2004)

dmax said:
			
		

> My question about it is how come there is Wing Chun Do and JKD both from Bruce Lee and why are they so different?
> 
> http://www.wingchundo.com



I think they are different because James DeMile learned from Bruce Lee during the pre-Jeet Kune Do days and before Bruce Lee made any major movies.  James Demile was one of Bruce Lee's first students, and helped him perfect his art.  Also, Jeet Kune Do is mostly based on Wing Chun, Fencing, and American Boxing, among other martial arts, while Wing Chun Do is modernized/simplified Wing Chun.  The Wing Chun Do website sort of explains it, while also allowing the opportunity to contact them to see the differences between the arts.

I just got off the phone with James DeMile to ask if I could check out one of his Wing Chun Do classes tonight.  I'll let everyone know what I observe and how it is.


----------



## Ninway J (Mar 20, 2004)

I checked out the Wing Chun Do class in Kailua-Kona last night, and from what I observed, it seems alright.

Sijo DeMile has a tough persona. There were 13 students in the class, and Sijo DeMile keeps the limit at 14 students since the classroom size is very small.  There were lots of training equipment on the left and right walls, including the spring-loaded Wing Chun dummies.  The students are only required to purchase forearm pads from Century.  On the back wall there were awards and certificates, many magazine articles and pictures of Sijo DeMile, as well as Bruce Lee.

The class(1 year) runs in two phases, each lasting for 6 months.  Different from Wing Chun Do classes on the mainland where they have no phases and are on-going.

Out of the 13 students, it looked like only 2 or 3 of them had previous martial arts experience.  They practiced various hand drills and punches.  Sijo DeMile mentioned that he does not teach kicks or ground-fighting.

One difference, he mentioned, between Wing Chun Do and Traditional Wing Chun, is that in Wing Chun Do punches are not thrown through the center-line because it lacks power.  Instead, punches are thrown from the side into the center-line.


----------



## someguy (Mar 22, 2004)

Punches thrown from the center line don't exactly lack power always.  Given they don't have as much power as a cross usually but they can have plenty of power if done in a certain manner.


----------



## bart (Mar 22, 2004)

someguy said:
			
		

> Punches thrown from the center line don't exactly lack power always.  Given they don't have as much power as a cross usually but they can have plenty of power if done in a certain manner.



I agree. They can have plenty of power if you deliver them correctly. It is very dependant on footwork and positioning through stepping. Usually that is taught with the Chum Kil and Bil Gee and the chi sau that's introduced at that point.


----------



## Ninway J (Mar 22, 2004)

Another difference Sijo DeMile mentioned, that I forgot to mention, is that in Wing Chun Do certain Traditional Wing Chun techniques were changed because they were ineffective against jabs, as within American Boxing.


----------



## someguy (Mar 23, 2004)

Ninway J said:
			
		

> Another difference Sijo DeMile mentioned, that I forgot to mention, is that in Wing Chun Do certain Traditional Wing Chun techniques were changed because they were ineffective against jabs, as within American Boxing.


I guess it all depends on which wing chun that is being looked at for whats effective and whats not.  So I guess Wing Chun do comes from Yip Man wing chun. I'm not able to speak for Yip Man Wing Chun though so I'll just wonder what any of those people would say but wait then we would have to get into who is the legitamate person so I'll just go eh oh well.


----------

